# Shampoo and conditioner recommendations



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I saw a post on the forum last week about a certain Pantene Pro V shampoo, for humans. Apparently, when you dilute it it does wonders. Someone showing was using it too.

Try the search function to find this thread.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pure Paws Amplify line


----------



## kmart (Apr 28, 2015)

I like Isle of Dogs stand and build, and show season is a nice brand, too.


----------

